# California Accessibility - details library (announcement)



## Yikes (Jul 21, 2016)

I got this email today from DSA:
*Coming Soon: DSA Access Detail Library*
The Division of the State Architect is pleased to announce the upcoming release of an online library of California Building Code (CBC) compliant accessibility details. The details will help to ensure the consistency and code compliance of construction-related accessibility features. As a convenience to design professionals, the details will be provided in AutoCAD format so that designers can modify them as necessary for specific uses.

The initial library of details will be compliant with the 2013 CBC. Details will be added as they are developed, and the library will be updated as future codes become effective. Instructions for accessing the library will be announced in the near future.

http://www.dgs.ca.gov/dsa/Programs/progAccess/accessmanual.aspx


----------



## mark handler (Jul 21, 2016)

> The initial library of details will be compliant with the 2013 CBC


Great, 2013 CBC in effect until jan,  2017
do you think they will release it while the code is still in effect?


----------

